# What we allow



## Ranger44 (Jun 7, 2016)

I was in a garage the other day, and I was able to see into the work area, through a glass wall, I witnessed at least 3 employees without any safety devices on at all.
They were filling tires, and changing them with no gloves, or glasses. A total disrespect for the air hose they flipped around. I know there are all kinds of regulations, but they don't work if no body enforces them. These young workers should be watched closer, and shown how to work safely.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

There are too many people on the planet, anyway.
If they want to be stupid and put themselves in danger, so be it.
Of course, we need to reverse any ideas of "universal health care" so we don't have to support them after they lose an arm or eyesight, etc.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gloves are going to prevent anything besides a minor scrape??? I'm about as worried about an air hose as I am a bird flying into my eye. I'm even more worried about flying glass should I be involved in a car accident.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Ranger44 said:


> I was in a garage the other day, and I was able to see into the work area, through a glass wall, I witnessed at least 3 employees without any safety devices on at all.
> They were filling tires, and changing them with no gloves, or glasses. A total disrespect for the air hose they flipped around. I know there are all kinds of regulations, but they don't work if no body enforces them. These young workers should be watched closer, and shown how to work safely.


I don't see any reason for any safety devices to mount or repair tires. In fact I've never seen anyone with any kind of safety devices doing that type work. 

I watched a show this morning on a show "Create" restoring an antique fire truck and they showed a guy in a spray booth spray painting parts without any kind of respirator. Then later they were lowering a transmission into the truck and had a guy laying on his back under the transmission while it was being lowered.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

It is interesting to see how others view safety. Things that concern me, others ignore. The reverse is also true, things that I ignore others find them the most important. I expect much of it comes from the industries we work in, the companies we work for as well as the size of the company. Is it a small job shop where many wear many hats or a large corporation where trades specialize?

Accidents can happen even to those who take every safety precaution. The most foolhardy can spend a lifetime taking risks and come out the other end unharmed.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

When I worked at a tire shop I almost got my finger chopped off *because* I was wearing gloves. I have yet to hear a good argument against safety glasses (except fogging up).

Tires have an amazing amount of force contained in them. If a heavy truck tire blows while you're filling the air it'll knock you across the street. I was walking by our backhoe when a front tire blew (out the tread, thankfully) and my ears rang for two days.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The safety glasses fog up and then you can't see making you more likely to chop your finger off. I wear safety glasses when needed, but that's not very often.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I wear safety glasses often. I have a pair sitting on the table saw, hanging off the drill press handle and sitting on the miter saw as well as a couple other pairs in some tool bags.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm glad I wear prescription glasses as it has saved me more than once.
I even use Trivex vs the industry standard CR-39 ( far more impact resistance) for both work glasses and home glasses.


----------

